# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Thinking about trying a hair system

## Dskywere

Hi folks, I'm thinking about trying a hair system, have been researching the subject and there seems to be alot of scammy websites/companies about so was wondering for those here that wears a hair system what company do you use?

also has anyone had any experience with hairhub? (https://www.hairhub.com/) because i cant seem to find any reviews about them (good or bad) which is kinda strange imo

thanks for reading

----------


## grincher

where are you based?

----------


## Dskywere

> where are you based?


 im in ayrshire, scotland but travel around the UK often - so was more asking what company people use rather than a company close to me (if that makes sense) - basically happy to travel for quality lol

----------


## grincher

London, but travel extensively and for extended periods to Europe and USA for work. I get my pieces shipped where I am.

If you can do your own template then you will have more options.

----------

